# Stanford Hall 2012 - NEW DATE: 1st July 2012



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We are again this year organising a club stand at the Stanford Hall VW event in May this year. A huge gathering of VW vehicles is always attracted to this show and we are always pleased to be part of it. With a great number of TT's on the stand last year we need to improve again for 2012 so please check your diary's to see if you can be part of this!

Some info from their site is below, so please have a read and post up if you are going to be attending. *Also please remember that official TTOC club stands are for TTOC members only, but please do not let that put you off from joining us with membership starting at only £15 to allow you to participate in TTOC event for the whole year!*



> The 2012 Stanford Hall event will take place on Sunday 6th May. For newcomers to the event, Stanford Hall is a stately home set in large grounds in open countryside on the South Leicestershire border with Warwickshire and Northamptonshire. It is located in the quiet village of Stanford-on-Avon which is 5 miles south-east of Lutterworth and 1 mile east of Swinford Village. It is seen by many as the year's premier show but still manages to retain a relaxed family friendly atmosphere.
> 
> Full info: http://www.stanfordhallvw.co.uk/


Attending this event will be:

Nick & Juile
V6RUL - Steve
benb89 - Ben
phodge - Penny & Dave
Yellow_TT - Andy (Showoff)
audimad - Jeff and Cherie
A3DFU - Dani
bigsyd - Sid & Linda
caney - Steve
Lamps - Paul
peter-ss - Peter
grasmere - Ian
VSPURS - Steve
audmin - Mick & Linda
RICHJWALL - Richard
DI4COV - Dave & Tess
ImolaTT - Andrea
Lamps - Paul
mctavish - Chris
TTsline02 - Matt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you get them to change the date so we aren't playing Man City ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be going.
Steve


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im Game also


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am hoping to be there but will be entering show and shine


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeff and Cherie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes from me


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

count us in


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Stick me down please


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd like to attend this event too,so put me down to attend.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you put me on the list please Nick.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Ill be there too - about time I went to an event, taking the family too , looking forward to it

whats involved apart from turning up???????????


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

grasmere said:


> Ill be there too - about time I went to an event, taking the family too , looking forward to it
> 
> whats involved apart from turning up???????????


Nothing really needed apart from coming along, plenty of people to chat to, get ideas from other cars how to next spend your cash 

I will say that Stanford Hall always seems to be a cold day so bring plenty of clothes just in case


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nem said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be there too - about time I went to an event, taking the family too , looking forward to it
> ...


thanks Nem, looking forward to the day 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you put me down please?
I've enjoyed this event the last few years.

8)


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Nick Linda and I will be there


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nick.

Great show last year. Put me down for a ticket on the TTOC Stand.

Richard 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Nick

Can you put me and Tess on the list please that's 2 TT's 

Cheers Dave


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

DI4COV said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Can you put me and Tess on the list please that's 2 TT's
> 
> Cheers Dave


Looking forward to seeing Tess in her new car Dave 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks all so far, I've updated the top list or those attending


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Nick
could you put me down aswell please
thanks Andrea.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I read the Stanford Hall info and they mention something about needing passes for club stands to gain entry to that dedicated area,I wondered if that applies to us as well? I had intended to pay at the door and make my way to our stand but should I be ordering a ticket in advance and stating I am part of the TTOC stand?

Thanks Lamps


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I will be attending again this year with the girls but will try the concourse I think?
Look forward to catching up with everyone on the day.

Regards,

Chris (mctavish)
TTOC membership no. 0182


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

List updated again 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lamps said:


> I read the Stanford Hall info and they mention something about needing passes for club stands to gain entry to that dedicated area,I wondered if that applies to us as well? I had intended to pay at the door and make my way to our stand but should I be ordering a ticket in advance and stating I am part of the TTOC stand?
> 
> Thanks Lamps


We normally get the stand passes sent to the club and then we post them out. You can then still pay on the gate but going to the club / show entrance


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Nick, Can you pop me down for this. Matt


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTsline02 said:


> Hey Nick, Can you pop me down for this. Matt


Done!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Nick thats great,I will lokk forward to receiving my pass and meeting up with everyone there  !

Cheers Lamps


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Not having been to of these shows Im still unsure about the difference between getting in the show and getting to the TTOC stand. Is the TTOC stand for displaying a few 'distinguished ' or 'distinctive' TTOC members vehicles and if you are notor just not showing your car then park in the public car park and walk in???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The TTOC stand is for any member wanting to attend the show. You can either be 100% beautifully detailed or not washed since last year it's no different. To be fair tho most of us will give the car a quick once over but it's not actually required . It's more to show the strength of the club and be part of the event rather than just leaving your car in the public car park.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

thanks nem,  please put me down for the TTOC stand then please to support the cause, do i pay now for an advance tickets etc or what please?
looking forward to it . . .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so far we have 20 cars down for this event, and we're not sure yet how many passes we are going to be allocated.

So for now I'm going to halt the list as it is now and anyone else wishing to have a place will be put on a reserve list on a strict first posted first served basis.

As soon as I know for definite how many cars we are able to have on the stand I'll update and we'll go from there.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Hi All,

I am now in the possession of 25 Club Display Passes. Please will everyone who is definitely coming send me a PM with your address so I can post them out next week.

Thanks, Dani*


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

PM also sent.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks  Keep the PMs coming [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Pm also sent


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all, replied 

If everyone who's originally said they wanted to come will actually come, 
*we still have four more passes for peeps interested in spending a magnificent day in stunning surroundings and excellent company* 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

PM sent on Members Support Area.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> PM sent on Members Support Area.


Thanks Penny. Think I know *your* address anyway :wink: 
See you soon :-*


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> *Hi All,
> 
> I am now in the possession of 25 Club Display Passes. Please will everyone who is definitely coming send me a PM with your address so I can post them out next week.
> 
> Thanks, Dani*


Hi Danni.

PM sent to you.

See you all there.

Richard and Beth.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi Danni.
> 
> PM sent to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard&Beth [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Matt and Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps;

Paul aka Lamps appeared twice on the list of attendees so

*We have five more tickets available to anyone interested*


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Hi guy's!

i'm interested in coming to this, how does it compare with AIP? I went to that last year and wasn't overly impressed :?

need to sort my ass out with membership as well...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ganxter said:


> Hi guy's!
> 
> i'm interested in coming to this, how does it compare with AIP? I went to that last year and wasn't overly impressed :?
> 
> need to sort my ass out with membership as well...


There's loads to see and do at Stanford Hall along with a huge number of trade stands too!
Get signed up and come along!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ganxter said:


> Hi guy's!
> 
> need to sort my ass out with membership as well...


You'd better do that quickly then :wink:

As I said elsewhere, there are still five stand passes up for grabs  
[send me a PM with your address details once you're a TTOC member]


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

hi not long had my tt im interested in this can i attend will join TTOC now ( was doing it anyway lol ) 
and can i still take part onm the stand ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

player2301 said:


> hi not long had my tt im interested in this can i attend will join TTOC now ( was doing it anyway lol )
> and can i still take part onm the stand ?


You most certainly can! Just send me a PM with you full name and address and I'll post the stand pass out to you.
And welcome to the club 

Dani


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All the stand passes were posted on my daily trip to the post office today


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Woohoo!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> All the stand passes were posted on my daily trip to the post office today


Thanks for posting them on Andrew 

And we still have four more passes to give away for free. Come on folks, we want 25 cars on the stand this year

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=271260&p=2277649#p2277649


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed me TT will be alive by then.
Steve


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

pass came today !!
thanks and will see you lot soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent!

All other passes should arrive with you soon as well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

player2301 said:


> pass came today !!
> thanks and will see you lot soon


Glad I didn't waste money on first class postage


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> player2301 said:
> 
> 
> > pass came today !!
> ...


Oi, I posted that 1st class








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > player2301 said:
> ...


I thought that was far too quick for Royal Mail :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Afraid with my Turbo going and todays developments - I'm not going to be able to make Stanford Hall - Sorry people, genuinely gutted - hope someone else can take my place......


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My pass arrived today.


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Danni,

The PASS arrived today.   

Thanks Richard.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ticket came today, thank you!
 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, mine arrived too. See you all there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great to hear 8)

See you all there. Lets hope for [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

MIne too


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

My pass arrived yesterday and today.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I've joined now and I will be attending, be good to see you all!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ExcellenTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two more free tickets are to be had 

Who's going to be the lucky ones to get them?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ganxter said:


> I've joined now and I will be attending, be good to see you all!!!


You want to roll down together in the morning?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make the stand now.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> > I've joined now and I will be attending, be good to see you all!!!
> ...


Where you driving down from? Il be heading down the m6 from preston


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

benb89 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > ganxter said:
> ...


Happy to meet any M6 south goers at the J3 services.
I'm just 20 mins from there.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> benb89 said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Yeah alright. Let me know what time you want to meet there


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What time is the plan for people to arrive then we can work it backwards?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, it's only 30mins from Corley South services, so shall we say 8:30 to get to Stanford for 9:00?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

M6 Cruise Convoy meet started:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=273437&p=2281613#p2281613


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's hope the grounds aren't too wet, it's done nothing but rain all weekend


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Let's hope the grounds aren't too wet, it's done nothing but rain all weekend


After today, the next 5 days are meant to be lots better although rain on Tue night!


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> by VSPURS » Today, 00:40
> ganxter wrote:
> I've joined now and I will be attending, be good to see you all!!!
> 
> You want to roll down together in the morning?


Yeah i'm up for that mate!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, nice weather here in Cheshire today but more rain forecast for tomorrow. Weekend is supposed to be dry though :roll:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

It's raining here again  still the tt is still dry, although I haven't got much done yet, the bonnet was wet sanded at the weekend and that's about it.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Got my pass today, cheers Dani!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The show plates for all who ordered them were arranged today, so will be brought on Sunday (along with some blu tack).

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We have one more club stand pass to go to a good home. If you want it, please PM me with your address and I'll post it tonight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ganxter said:


> Got my pass today, cheers Dani!


You're very welcome Darren. See you on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The weather forecast at Stanford Hall is dry for the next few days, including Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We need loads of [smiley=sunny.gif] like last year!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Picked the show plates up today for those who ordered them.

8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I just got this email from the organizers:

It is with deep regret that we are going to have to postpone this years Stanford Hall show. The grounds of the Hall are unusable due to their condition after another downpour on Thursday. Despite last ditched attempts to come up with a viable solution of different locations within the Stanford Hall Estate this decision has had to be made.
This decision has not been taken lightly, but with the welfare of the public and indeed extremely cherished vehicles to consider we feel it is the right decision.
We would like to thank you all for your continued support and understanding. We will be in touch with further details as soon as possible.
Can I ask though if you could pass the word round as I know word of mouth is the fastest method of relaying information.

As a club we apologies for the inconvenience and thank you for your support.

Kindest Regards,

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager
Stanford Hall 2012

PS:
*At the moment it is only postponed so if you are still interested keep your passes we will keep you posted*


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anybody fancy hijacking this ? 
http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtop ... &p=1126606

http://www.petrolheads.co.uk/xforums/to ... h+May+2012

http://www.cobraclub.com/forum/gloucest ... 012-a.html

Car show at weston supermare couldnt an event organiser get on the blower and sort something out ?
Worth a try lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's well over 2 hours from Lutterworth to Weston Super Mare so it's way too far down for myself to attend I'm afraid. If it was somewhere near the original location then it might have been worth it, but not in this case, sorry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I keep getting more emails from the organizers:

Just a quick note to state that at the moment the Stanford Hall 2012 Show at the moment is only postponed. Therefore if you do wish to attend at a later date please keep hold of your Club Display passes. We can then sort out interested parties via a quick email as I will retain all the booking forms for reference.

Kindest Regards,

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager
Stanford Hall 2012.

*So PLEASE keep your Club Stand Passes safe if you want to come at a later date*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lates news in:

*NEW DATE FOR STANFORD HALL 2012

JULY 1st

ALL PASS HOLDERS PLEASE RETAIN PASSES FOR ENTRY
* 
hope to see you there, thanks for your continued support, please confirm you can still attend on this new date.

Many thanks

Andy Fulwood
Club Display Manager


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's disappointing. 

It'll be busy in June / July then; we'll have GTI International, Stanford Hall and EvenTT 12 on consecutive weekends.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I know, three major shows in 3 weekends


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Can you get them to change the date so we aren't playing Man City ?


It looks like your wish has been granted!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get them to change the date so we aren't playing Man City ?
> ...


Unfortunately I'm still working though .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember peeps to let me know if you're still coming so I can let Andy Fulwood know what size plot we'll need


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I should be able to make it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> I should be able to make it!


Thanks Steve


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> I should be able to make it!


yes = me too, my daughter was gutted but understands the delay . . .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Ian


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Go on then


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

yes that should be ok for me too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic Nick and Andrea


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Il be there


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

me too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fab [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi All

Well, after all the rain the weather has been lovely today, even if Stanford Hall was cancelled.
Unfortunately I can not make the new date of the 1st July as I am booked up to go to "The Goodwood Festival Of Speed".
I have returned my Club Pass to Dani as agreed and hopefully some one else can put it to good use.
Looking forward to GTI International for the next meet.

Will see some of you there.
Richard.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was very nice weather yesterday here as well: sunny all day but cold and strong winds


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to say the weather yesterday was better than I've know for Stanford yet, so would have been a good day!

Nick


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

All good for new date - hopefully with BT, Vented Bonnet & New Front Bumper!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far we are 12 for the Club Stand. Lets hope there'll be some more


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> I have to say the weather yesterday was better than I've know for Stanford yet, so would have been a good day!
> 
> Nick


Apart from the rain sodden ground.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If I get this right, well have the following peeps for our club stand then:

A3DFU
Nem
BigBison
ganxter
CI4COV x 2
benb89
TTsline02
grasmere
ImolaTT
peter-ss
phodge
Lamps
player2301
VSPURS

TT Law?
John-H?
bigsyd?
V6RUL?
barton TT?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hope to be there also


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

excellent [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think i may be offshore with the revised dates, but we will see.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you put me down as a maybe Dani.Not sure at the moment with Gaydon the following weekend.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All added


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there still room and time to buy a ticket ? Finally Renewed my ttoc membership this morning.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Is there still room and time to buy a ticket ? Finally Renewed my ttoc membership this morning.


Please PM me your name and address and I'll post a pass out to you


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hi Dani

my apologies - will have to pull out of Stanford Hall. 
Arranged to go to Paris for a few days and rather than go on Monday thought we'de be clever and get across on Sunday. Stupidly just realised this is the rescheduled date for Stanford Hall. :x 

Still planning to do the Audi in the park day though in August.

What do you want me to do with my Stanford pass - return it or I can forward on your behalf to someone else ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

grasmere said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> my apologies - will have to pull out of Stanford Hall.
> Arranged to go to Paris for a few days and rather than go on Monday thought we'de be clever and get across on Sunday. Stupidly just realised this is the rescheduled date for Stanford Hall. :x
> ...


No worries Ian; enjoy Paris [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It would be great if you'll return the pass to me. I've long run out of them :roll:

Sending PM soon ,,,,


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a pass Dani,could post it out friday morning so you have it for Saturday.was hoping to come but have family commitments in the morning.what times it on till?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just been informed my car still not ready for action so unfortunately in the words of Duncan Bannantyne - I'm Out!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Steve and Steve :roll: 
Shame you can't make it though!! Hope to see both of you at EvenTT12 8)

And Steve caney, no need to post back the pass - I've been busily photo copying - ssshhhhhh


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just booked my hotel for sat night. Will be picking some new wheels up on the Saturday from London 8)


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this still on due to the downpour and floods all over the country at the min ?

Cheers I hope it is


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

New and shiny wheels for you then 8)


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Any update with this event ? And I'm coming from Walsall anyone wanna meet up ?


----------



## mark thompson (Apr 9, 2012)

hi will be there mark+lynne.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

player2301 said:


> Any update with this event ? And I'm coming from Walsall anyone wanna meet up ?


Yes, it is certainly still on


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Will there be on site facility's to wash the car at the show ?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

What time are people getting there?

The gates open at 8am [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Will there be on site facility's to wash the car at the show ?


washed mine today and might as well of not bothered with all this rain...


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

GanXteR said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be on site facility's to wash the car at the show ?
> ...


I washed mine, but then did a 250 mile jounrney afterwards :lol:


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Be good to see you tomorrow mate, what time you getting there?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in a hotel round the corner, I like to be there early for some reason so probably juSt after 8.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Oh right I see, got your new wheels on then?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just seen you guys are going to standford hall 
Sound like it could be a good day 
Would it be ok to join you all 
I amI in burton upon Trent any body passing this way to meet or I could meet on the way 
Also would like to join the ttoc if. Can on the day

Cheers

Phil


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

my route runs completely parallel to yours mate as i'm going A5 - M69 and you be doing A511?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

GanXteR said:


> Oh right I see, got your new wheels on then?


Nah mate, need adapters and I'm gna change the colour. If you come over I may give u a sneek peek  they are BIG ! lol


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

sounds good dude :wink:

so your saying bigger than 19's then? I'm goona look well inadequate :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just seen you guys are going to standford hall
> Sound like it could be a good day
> ...


You need a pass to get onto the stand but pop over by all means ,if you want to sign up using the link below I'll sort out your membership.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

GanXteR said:


> sounds good dude :wink:
> 
> so your saying bigger than 19's then? I'm goona look well inadequate :lol:


I'll show you tomorrow, untill then...


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

tease! :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi wallsendmag

I did not know you need a pass, what's the best thing to do shall I just turn up and say hi

And join on the day

Phil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi wallsendmag
> 
> I did not know you need a pass, what's the best thing to do shall I just turn up and say hi
> 
> ...


Can do , I'm working but Nick,Dani and John are there.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok cheers

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spaceman10 said:


> Ok cheers
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

just tell the guys at the gate that you're with the TTOC but that we couldn't redistribute passes due to some late cancellations. And you can certainly join later today 

Dani


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Weather is looking good all day !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning dani

Thanks for heads up, really looking forward to meeting every one

See you there

Phil.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morning all,

think I'll be there around 10am'ish

L8er


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I set out with all good intentions at 07.45am and made good progress on M25 and M1 until junction 11 and found that shut! Diverted off at Dunstable and then sat at gridlock for 2.5 hours until I could turn round to come home to Harlow thorughly cheesed off :x Sorry I didn't get there i was really looking forward to it!

Lamps


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It was really good to meet every body today.
Shame it was a bit cold but still a great day 
Must say their is some really nice cars in the club and great owners

Well hope to see you all again, thank again for the warm welcome and off now to join

Cheers

Phil


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes same here was a really good day enjoyed it 
thanks gav


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just join the club on line so all done

Cheers

Phil


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally got got home, been a long weekend, over 450 miles. Great to meet a few new faces, hopfully see more next week at gayden,

Nick, crack those pics you took up please mate


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I can only echo what everyone else has said!

Had a really nice day talking with you all and looking at some really nice looking TT's. Thank you for all being so welcoming, hopefully see you all at Gayden next weekend!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day, great company, great weather....OK, maybe not the last one!! :lol:

Fantastic to see some old friends, and meet some new ones. See you all next week at Gaydon.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

lamps said:


> Well I set out with all good intentions at 07.45am and made good progress on M25 and M1 until junction 11 and found that shut! Diverted off at Dunstable and then sat at gridlock for 2.5 hours until I could turn round to come home to Harlow thorughly cheesed off :x Sorry I didn't get there i was really looking forward to it!
> 
> Lamps


I did exactly the same thing!!! after being on the road for 2and a half hours and only moving 40 miles and with 40 to go, i thought, sod this and turned around!! Add to that i got home the night before and at 3.30 am and actually managed to drag my hungover arse out of bed at 8am!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like we definitely made the right decision to go up the M40 and then cross-country to Rugby then!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Any pictures taken today?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can only echo all comments: great to see the "old folk" and meet new faces too (including lovely mum and dad - hope their trip to Sweden goes well!)

Shame some of you couldn't make it due to M1 closure and also new July date

I got home an hour ago with 189,284 miles on the clock and thoroughly stuffed after a lovely dinner in Hartington 

See you next weekend


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's a few of mine.































































































































Not many TT photos though!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice piccies Peter


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who made it today, certainly a shame about the M1 being closed, I'd seen the signs on the way down saying it was shut so I think it definitely had an impact on the show as a whole.

Seems Peter covered the show, good job I covered the TT's


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

As said great day and enjoyed meeting everyone  
Hopefully see you all next weekend for another great day


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

My mrs took loads a pics lol !!!

Heres the ones of our cars


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Nice photos from every one

Also nice wheels mr green tt 

Phil


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Nice photos from every one
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil your comments are very much appreciated. Are you going to gaydon?

Darren

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Darren

Hope so mate, just trying to sort thing out 
It was a good weekend great people and great cars to

Phil


----------

